# Agility in London?



## paulareno (Jul 10, 2017)

Anyone knows about any agility places in London>? Preferably east? Thank you


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

paulareno said:


> Anyone knows about any agility places in London>? Preferably east? Thank you


Have a look here http://agilitynet.co.uk/clutch/clubs.htm - there are a few in London - or if you do facebook, join the agilitynet page and ask on there.


----------

